

Black hole caught destroying star - cwan
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2012/05/03/3494617.htm

======
ColinWright
In case you're interested in reading other sources for this story, here are
some of the previous HN submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921226> (space.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3921788> (reuters.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3927666> (hubblesite.org)

None have comments, interestingly.

